# Godin Artisan TC



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience/details on the Godin Artisan TC.

Saw one recently at the local shop and have taken it out on rent for a little while. Appears to be an ebony fret-board, 22 frets, maple top, basswood/limewood body (?), dual rail pickup in bridge position and what appears to be a non-stock Duncan humbucker in the neck, and what appears to be R Godin signature on back of head-stock.

Have done a quick google search .... just wondering if anyone else can help fill in the blanks for me.

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've had one for a good dozen years or so anyway. If you email the serial number to Godin Guitars, they should be able to give you all the particulars of what it had when it left the factory. 
[email protected]

Believe they typically went out with "AA" maple tops - but you could order up to a "AAAAA" top back in the day. Mine is an ebony board - and I replaced the Godin dual-rails with Fralin P92's. Mine also has the R Godin signature on the back. It's been my "open E" guitar for a while now. Mine is a "AA" top in antique violin.

View attachment 694

View attachment 695


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

@freboard that's the first Godin electric guitar I've seen that I thought I could get along with. Very nice.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine's black with a rosewood 'board and dual rails in both bridge and neck. Push-pull tone pot to split coils .


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I've sent an email over to Godin. Will let ya know what I find out.

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fretboard said:


> Mine is a "AA" top in antique violin.



what are the "A"s for? the top on yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

The "A's" are the way they grade the grain figuring of the wood . The more A's the , the more figuring . It seems to be pretty subjective though


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have an Artisan ST from 1993 that's been modded by some unknown amateur. I got this in a Craigslist trade a couple of years ago. The neck has had some dot inlays put in but the dots don't line up! Beyond that, it's all stock. It's a fine instrument, despite the hack job done to it. I play it quite often. The trem assembly is a high-strung affair but when it's set right it's really nice to work with. Very fluid. The trem arm swings out of the way when you don't need it. It's a nice top, too. The tuners are locking, as well - I have a Godin G-1000 that sports the same feature. All in all, really can't complain.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Email reply from Godin indicates I have 1993 Artisan TC Signature with a non-stock S.D. humbucker in the neck position .... I know, I need to post some pics - otherwise, it don't exist .....  

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I had one of these and also an ST. The Godin necks from that era are some of the best I've ever played.


----------

